# ~ Trike Rear Assy i.d. Help Request 24" Heavy Duty ~



## Krakatoa (Nov 17, 2018)

The spoils of helping a friend clear his yard for the winter he knew I was getting it before I did.

Anyway no idea nice unit serviced and painted. 24" heavy duty wheels and spokes. He was given it by a friend Raleigh?

I figured the service/cycletruck guys hang out here maybe could help.

Thanks,

Nate


----------



## Tomato John (Nov 17, 2018)

Hey Nate. Could it be a worksman?  I’ve got one with heavy gauge spokes/rims. Think it’s from the 50-60s?  Just guessing.


----------



## Gordon (Nov 18, 2018)

Miami Sun used the freewheel setup I know.


----------



## ricobike (Nov 18, 2018)

Krakatoa said:


> The spoils of helping a friend clear his yard for the winter he knew I was getting it before I did.
> 
> Anyway no idea nice unit serviced and painted. 24" heavy duty wheels and spokes. He was given it by a friend Raleigh?
> 
> ...




If you're on Facebook, you could try to post this to "The Trike Page" group.  Someone will probably know what it's from over there.


----------

